# DP 7100 HD UPGRADE PROBLEMS



## Hoosier (Jul 3, 2002)

I have been trying to upgrade a DP 7100 using a Maxtor Diamondmax ultra/ata 5400 rpm model # 536dx and will not take upgrade...the message I get is that my internet terminal needs to be serviced? Well if I put in the stock drive that came with the unit and it works just fine on the internet terminal? Am I using a HD that will not allow me to upgrade? or can the DP's not be upgraded anymore using the web TV/MSN service? Any Advice? :shrug:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Do the rest of the Dishplayer functions work? Can you use it to watch TV or record using PTV with the new drive?

If not, check the jumper on the drive to make sure its set to "Master". Also, try doing the clear code by turning the unit off and pressing 8675309. The lights will flash on the front panel. Then turn the unit back on.


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 3, 2002)

I have tried that code and it doesn't work..it tries to get the update from webtv..then switches to msn and the message I get from msn is that my internet terminal needs to be serviced...none of the other functions will work using the new hard drive...using the orginal hd it connects to msn..but wants me to join...I did recieve an update on the orginal drive recently but it came through the sat. connection and not via internet...so I was wondering that since dish switched to msn..the internet download can't be done this way anymore? I upgraded a 7200 about a month or so..but I can't remember if it went through webtv or msn? The 7100 must be different than the 7200 upgrade..or the hd I have just want work? I was hoping someone has tried to upgrade recently to see if they have the same problem? I am joining dishrip to see if there is way to rip the upgrade from the original drive and place it on the new drive? I would appreciate any advice..Thanks in advance...


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I think you may have a rebadged Quanum drive there. Many have reported problems with these drives in the Dishplayer.

Here's a thread on DBSForums that has a bit more information:

http://www.dbsforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=14;t=002255

(I've not herd of any problems with any Western Digital drives)


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 3, 2002)

I went out and bought A WD 80 GB this evening and will be trying to upgrade this week and will post If I was successfull..thanks again..for your post..


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Please let us know how it works out - it's the only way we can learn which drives work (or don't).


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes the WD 80 GB 7200 rpm was successfull no problems whatsoever! Thanks for the link..sounds like others in that forum were reporting the same problem with the same brand and model number...Thanks Again..


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoosier _
> *Yes the WD 80 GB 7200 rpm was successfull no problems whatsoever! Thanks for the link..sounds like others in that forum were reporting the same problem with the same brand and model number...Thanks Again.. *


Great !!!
I don't know if you're on dbsforum. If you haven't all ready, I'll go over there and post your results.

This site:

http://ben.reser.org/dishplayer/drives.html

is very out of date on what drives have been Dishplayer Tested. Perhaps the forum could run a poll (or a dedicated tread) were people could post drive results.


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 3, 2002)

I was not aware of the DBSforum site so much thanks..


----------



## olimpiadas (Sep 4, 2002)

To use these codes. First turn the dishplayer off. Wait for the green led on the front of the unit to stop flashing then hit the options button. Then type in the code. Finally power the unit back on. If you're successful you will see the lights on the unit flash. Some users find that hiting the options button more than once helps ensure you get it to work. 
Some of these codes you may not want to use on your dishplayer. Particulary the ones that reset or force software downloads of the unit. To make it easy to identify them I've noted the colors of the ones that won't create any issues or long periods of unusability with Green and the ones that will result in downtime and should only be used if really needed in Red. 


201 
Displays information on the iNews channel (channel 201) information downloads. (thanks to Bill R for this one) 

217 
WebTV dialup options. This is really handy because then you don't have to dial into the webtv software to get into it. See 77437 for more info. 

32768 
Complete Software Reset. WARNING This code resets your unit back to factory settings, you lose your settings, favorites, channels you've turned off etc... Obviously not one that you probably want to try but it erases the memory and you have to walk back through the setup stuff. Note that you don't have to call dish to get up again. But you do loose some settings. One user has reported this repaired a problem with not being able to connect to WebTV after adding PTV, he used this code at DISH's recommendation. Additionally, if you want to switch back to the original non-PTV remote you can use this code to go back, if all you want to do is switch remotes use the 6429 code. (thanks to Larry, a couple other people mentioned this before I put it up but Larry got it in first). 

411 
Displays the WebTV Technical Information Screen. Displays the WebTV client and boot software version. The SSID, Chip version, SysConfig (unknown purpose), information on the modem, and the hard drive model number. 

511 
Displays the Receiver Information Screen. Contains receiver id, smartcard id, smartcard version, receiver software version, receiver boot software version, receiver customer service id, and dish networks url. You can access the webtv screen (i.e. 411 code) from a button off this page. 

611 
Displays a memory dump of the memory in the device. Some people think it clears the memory of the device. But it looks like it just displays the memory and doesn't clear it. 

711 
Displays Satellite Download Diagnostics Screen. 

7225000 
Forces a redownload of the Electronic Program Guide (EPG), appears to be the same as 211. 

77437 
Obscure WebTV dialing settings. Let's you change the dialing prefix or manually enter an access number. One user reported that he can prevent WebTV from dialing long distance numbers by selecting the "Do not dial 1 before a long distance number" option. 

8675309 
Forces unit to redownload webtv software. This takes 30 minutes so don't waste your time trying it. If you want to cancel just turn the unit off, but it does loose your webtv setting and you have to walk through the normal setup process, so fair warning. 

031158 
Runs a demo for WebTV. My receiver tells me it doesn't have a copy of the demo to play and that it'll download it later. Probably something that only works on dealer units like the extra channels. Note that 061185 turns this demo off (Thanks to Charles for confirming this with his unit that does have the demo). However it doesn't do anything but download the EPG if you don't have the demo. 

7264 
Calls for a new tellyscript. This is an important code to use when having dialing problems, your modems settings are stored both in a file on the unit and backed up on webtv's servers. The telly script tells the modem things like, If 56K is enabled or disabled. When you do the 7264 code it erases the telly script from your unit and than dials webtv's 800 number and downloads a new version that still has your personal settings on it from the webtv servers. This code clears up most dialing problems when trying to connect to webtv service. (Thanks to David for this info) 

6429 
Resets the unit to work with the old remote for PTV functionality. That's all it does. If you use the new remote it switches back again. (Thanks to "TheVoiceOver", again other people submitting it but after this person) 

The following codes are ones that have been reported as doing something but that I can't get to work. Most of the time it doesn't do anything or it just downloads the EPG again (this seems to be the dishplayers run home to mommy behavior). 


211 
Unknown. 

90210 
ie artemis tour. For those wondering what Artemis is, it was the early name for WebTV Artemis Inc. So this was probably an early WebTV demo code. (Thanks to Rod for the clarification on what this meant) 

07081969 
Forces unit to redownload webtv software. Supposedly this one is for the classic version. It had no effect on my unit. 

1776 
Supposedly fixes a problem with "swapped sides of picture" Doesn't seem to do anything on my unit. More information would be useful. 

324 
Supposedly gives night 45 minute download. (Thanks to Spencer) I tried it nothing happened, didn't get the usual light flashing to indicate it accepted it. 

12357 
Dials the 800 number for webtv automatically. (Thanks to Tim) Also a dealer friend of mine says it erases a lot. I tried it and it didn't erase my settings but it did turn on audible dialing for WebTV. But it didn't appear to change to 800 dialing. This might be because I use my own ISP. Some clarifications on this one would be useful before I list it above. 

Thanks to Jim Rockford for his posting of the original list that got this started for me. 

If you have any codes that aren't listed on this page or any corrections, please let me know. 
Its for dpr 7100 or 7200 good luck


----------

